# Considering RE-homing my 11mo old. MICHIGAN



## Mguz11 (Aug 2, 2013)

I have had the worst time contemplating re homing my 11 mo old pup. He has been a fantastic dog around me and my girlfriend, the yorkie in the house and the cat. Never had any problems. But it's when random dogs he doesn't know and strangers are involved he gets aggressive and violent. I have put him in one obedience class with a trainer and consistently tried to work with him myself. I haven't gotten anywhere and it pains me to say it but I feel I failed him as an owner ?. I love the dog to death but I am a college student and it makes life very stressful having to deal with these issues. I am considering re homing him to someone who has experience as this was my first gsd. I just don't know what to do anymore. I sure hope everyone understands and doesn't bash me for this. I feel terrible and it has been hard enough on me just thinking about it. Can someone help me out with this situation? Or at least shed some light on me I am heartbroken over this. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

where are you located in Mi.?


----------



## Mguz11 (Aug 2, 2013)

ken k said:


> where are you located in Mi.?


Northern, about 45 miles north of Grand Rapids. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

you have 3 different posts going on about rehoming this dog, you should just stick with one.


----------



## Mguz11 (Aug 2, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> you have 3 different posts going on about rehoming this dog, you should just stick with one.


Sorry but I am worried! I just want some help. My bad for blowing it up but I just want to do the right thing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

